# Gaming-Notebook für 1100€ - XMG A704 empfehlenswert?



## HelfersHelfer77 (25. März 2014)

Hallo Leute!

Mein Bruder sucht ein Gaming-Notebook, um es ab und zu mal bei Freunden aufzustellen und *BF4, Titanfall* & co zu zocken.
Ich habe ihm einmal den Schenker *XMG A704* mit folgender Ausstattung herausgesucht:
-*GTX 860M*
-*i7 4700MQ*
-*1x 8GB 1600MHz Crucial RAM*
-*1TB 7200rpm Hitachi Travelstar 7K1000*
-*Intel Wireless-AC 7260 (für den AC-Standart)*
-Standartgarantie

*-,1.091€* würde das Notebook so kosten.

Was könnte man noch besser machen? Würde sich eine 120gb SSD (*Evo* für 60€ nachrüsten?) lohnen? Gäbe es nennenswerte Alternativen bei anderen Händlern?

mfg HelfersHelfer77


----------



## Driftking007 (1. April 2014)

*AW: Gaming-Notebook für 1100€ - XMG A704 empfehlenswert?*

Soll der RAM noch aufgerüstet werden in der nächsten Zeit?
Ansonsten würd ich 2x4gb nehmen


----------



## HelfersHelfer77 (2. April 2014)

Ich wollte mir die Option nächstes Jahr auf 16 gb aufzurüsten freihalten 
Welche Vorteile hätten 2x4 gegenüber 1x8?


----------



## Horstinator90 (2. April 2014)

2x4 = doppeltes Speicherinterface = doppelte Geschwindigkeit. Wenn du nicht innerhalb nächster Zeit aufrüsten willst ca 1 mon würde ich mir das nicht antuen mit 1x8

Dann ist das NB mehr Krücke wie nix. Und 1100 Euro und keine SSD? Wenn SSD dann die crucial m500, billiger und gleichschnell. Samsung auch gut. Aber 20-30 Euro Aufpreis für gleiche Leistung? Ne danke. Da kann ich mir gleich ein Apple gerät hinstellen


----------



## HelfersHelfer77 (2. April 2014)

Ich hatte eigentlich vor mir ne 840 Evo für 60€ zu bestellen und einzubauen. Was bringt denn die Systeminstallation auf ner SSD?


----------



## Horstinator90 (2. April 2014)

Bootzeiten, Start der Programme alles ungefähr 10mal schneller also bei 1100 find ich SSD Pflicht ^^
Die evo kannst kaufen ist eine gute SSD, aber crucial ist gleichwertig und man kann für 90 Euro, also 30 Euro mehr, die doppelte speichermenge haben  bf4 und SSD hast fast keine ladezeiten mehr ^^


----------



## HelfersHelfer77 (2. April 2014)

Ah okay, das klingt verlockend. Dann hole ich mir einfach ne M500 und 2x4 gb RAM. Die Option auf 3x4gb bleibt bei dem Notebook ja trotzdem.

Geht so eine SSD aber bei dauert Schreib/Lesebelastung nicht ziemlich schnell in die Knie?


----------



## Horstinator90 (2. April 2014)

Mittlerweile hält eine SSD schon paar Jahre, wenn du die SSD und eine HDD hast würde ich windows+wichtigste Programme+ lieblingsgame auf SSD, Rest auf HDD.  Ich hab selber die crucial und will sie nicht mehr missen ^^


----------



## HelfersHelfer77 (2. April 2014)

Wären zum Dauereinsatz auch SSDs mit 19nm Flash geeignet(Sandisk Ultra Plus)? Oder vertragen die das weniger gut, als z.B. ne M500 (mit 27nm, weiß nicht mehr genau)?


----------



## PrOXiMATEHD (2. April 2014)

*AW: Gaming-Notebook für 1100€ - XMG A704 empfehlenswert?*

Hmm die Crucial SSDs sollen einen höheren Stromverbrauch haben; im Desktop PC belanglos, im Notebook eher nicht


----------



## HelfersHelfer77 (3. April 2014)

Wie hoch sollte der Stromverbrauch eines Datenträgers in einem Notebook sein?

So eine Samsung SSD 830 hat z.B. bis zu 6 Watt, wäre das zu viel für den Notebookbetrieb?


----------

